# Somthing Crawling Through Birds Feahters



## kitcatsheart (Aug 16, 2008)

I recently adopted petey from a member of this forum and I brought him to my vet when I first got him. He recieved a clean bill of health but today I just noticed something crawling through his feathers. These little black things. My vet checked him for mites I don't even know if these are mites. I've had him in a play pen outside to get fresh air could he have got them then I'm so lost please help my vet is closed.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Cat,

So sorry to hear Petey picked up some bugs  I just scanned through another thread that offers some great suggestions - http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/emergency-mites-and-lice-treatment-okay-30114.html

If you have a PetSmart or PetCo close by they should have a lice & mite spray in stock... you can spray Petey with that (being careful to avoid the mouth & eyes of course. 

When you say Petey was in the playpen - was the playpen turned upside down so that Petey was on grass? I'm just guessing if that's the case and there are wild birds around it's possible he could have picked them up that way??

Let us know how the spray does.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

ick i hate creepy crawlies!! could be mites, could be pigeon flies, could be lice, mite and lice spray works, you can get it at pet stores, just wipe it on with gauze rather that spray him


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I think you saw a pigeon fly. Flat looking little bug that scurries around really quick? You can still use the same spray for lice and such. It will get rid of that little bugger.


----------



## kitcatsheart (Aug 16, 2008)

*Thank you so much*

Thank you so much I just picked up a cage protector and a mite/lice spray for the baby. Yes thats how I had the pen I should've been more careful thank you so much for responding so quickly. I think it is a pigeon fly  I'll let you guys know how the spray works


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You never know when something like this is going to happen. Always seems to be when the vet is closed. It's a good idea to keep some Permectrin II on hand. You can use it as a dip, or a spray. And it will kill flies, lice, and mites. Ick! Hate those things. Seven dust works good too. You can buy it anywhere they sell feeds and grains usually. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## kitcatsheart (Aug 16, 2008)

question Do I have to worry about the mites on me or my dogs cause I've been itching like crazy, though I am a hypochondriac with this kind of thing. The bird has been in the same room with me and my doggies all day. I was holding him with a t-shirt when i noticed the mites. I only touched his head and breast then lifted his wing and there they were then i put him back in his cage. I'm like freaking out I don't want to get infested and I don't want my babies to be harmed.


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

bird bugs are bird specific & won't go on dog. you---take a hot soapy shower--anything possibly on you will wash away.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would be feeling the same way. It just makes us feel crawly. Rainbows is right.


----------



## BradleyGarden (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi Cat,

I'm sorry to hear that Petey has bugs! ugh :-( I hope you were able to get the spray and it gets rid of them real quick. How is he doing otherwise? Is he a little less shy now? Is he making any noises yet? He was very quiet with me. So looking forward to some pictures whenever you get the time. 

Kathy


----------



## kitcatsheart (Aug 16, 2008)

BradleyGarden said:


> Hi Cat,
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that Petey has bugs! ugh :-( I hope you were able to get the spray and it gets rid of them real quick. How is he doing otherwise? Is he a little less shy now? Is he making any noises yet? He was very quiet with me. So looking forward to some pictures whenever you get the time.
> 
> Kathy


I got the spray last night but it hasn't worked completely yet. He's actually been really angry since yesterday hes been like beating me with is wing and growling at me. I don't know i it's the bugs or bc I sprayed him. I hope to get back to the way we were. I'd like to take his picture after those creepy crawlies are gone.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Cat,

Sorry to hear the spray hasn't gotten rid of all of the mites  I think a dip may actually help Petey. I've found several suggestions for dips here on the forum (I searched on "mites")... if you can locate Permectrin II as Jay3 suggested above that would help I think. It's available online at Jedds (http://www.jedds.com/ProductDetail.asp?MainCategoryID=25&SubCategoryID=823&ProductID=3298). I'll bet you could get overnight shipping.

Ask your vet if they have Permectrin. If they do - Mix 1/2 oz. or 1 Tablespoon to a gallon of warm water. Mix 3 gallons or so. Hold the bird in the water, but make sure to hold his neck and head up and out of the water. You can also make a spray with it by mixing 2 Tablespoons per gallon of water. Make sure to spray it under the wings and tail.

Another suggestion I found here was to get the stuff that's made for cats (with piperonyl butoxide and pyrethins). Its not a shampoo, but rather a liquid that you dilute and use as a dip. I think WalMart may have it. Renee (Lovebirds) probably has recommendations for the diluting ratio. Just mix it in a 2 gallon bucket and dip Petey in the bucket.

Another member here suggests epsom salts and borax, or apparently just borax, as "learning" says in another thread "I use about 1/4 cup of Borax and a little less of Epsom Salts from the grocery store in about 4 gallons of bath water once per week." 

And you could also try Sevin dust or diatomaceous earth (you want the one that is *NOT *for swimming pools, but the human or pet grade). Call Home Depot or Lowes - or any other garden center in your area... they likely have the diatomaceous earth.

Hopefully others will be along with suggestions as well. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

kitcatsheart said:


> I got the spray last night but it hasn't worked completely yet. He's actually been really angry since yesterday hes been like beating me with is wing and growling at me. I don't know i it's the bugs or bc I sprayed him. I hope to get back to the way we were. I'd like to take his picture after those creepy crawlies are gone.


If the bird has a major infestation, you need to dip him. I would recommend the Permetrin II and you should be able to find it at a local feed supply store and not have to order it. http://www.atozvetsupply.com/Permectrin-II-p/33-perm-11.htm
If you mix it in a bucket and put a lid on it, you can keep it and use it again in about a week or so. 
Once the bugs are gone, the Borax (Twenty Mule Team Borax) in their bath water a couple of times a week will help keep any bugs away, but it won't necessarily rid them of the bugs if there's a lot of them.


----------



## kitcatsheart (Aug 16, 2008)

Ive been using Ultra care 8 in 1 mite and lice bird spray as well as a homeopathic shampoo my vet made for me but this has been a trial and error thing. I think it might actually be better for Petey if we think of re-homing him. Someone who knows more about mites can deal with this much better than I can. Petey twitches in his cage at night probably from the itching and biting and its killing me that theres nothing immediate I can do. I read about the dip and am currently trying to find the items but have had no luck in my area so far. My vet told me that they can infest my home since hes currently living indoors till the coop is built and that my other wild life and domestic animals could be severely affected. I have a pregnant chihuahua who is already fighting anemia and cant afford to give blood to those nasty creatures. I feel like I've failed petey and I apologize sincerely thank you everyone for your help and if you know anyone who can speak to me or bradleyg (the original owner) about taking him We'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This may be why you can't find it? 

Read the red words at the top. 


http://www.horsehealthusa.com/cgi-local/SoftCart.exe/flycontrol/permeccds.html?E+scstore


----------



## BradleyGarden (Aug 30, 2008)

Cat,
On the website that Dezirrae provided, I do not see any restrictions on the ordering...
I can try to order it for you and have it sent 2-3 day priority to your home if you PM me your address. Until a new home is found for Petey, he really needs to be dipped it seems from what I am reading in all these posts by the experts on this forum. I don't know about the shampoo or the other spray you mention, but I think you need to try this dip. I hope it isn't getting totally out of control, for you, your pets, and for Petey... Can I try to order the stuff? Would you be willing to dip him?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

BradleyGarden said:


> Cat,
> On the website that Dezirrae provided, I do not see any restrictions on the ordering...
> I can try to order it for you and have it sent 2-3 day priority to your home if you PM me your address. Until a new home is found for Petey, he really needs to be dipped it seems from what I am reading in all these posts by the experts on this forum. I don't know about the shampoo or the other spray you mention, but I think you need to try this dip. I hope it isn't getting totally out of control, for you, your pets, and for Petey... Can I try to order the stuff? Would you be willing to dip him?


I would think you can order it too. Surely to goodness with all the pigeon fanciers in NY, they use this stuff and MUST order it if you can't buy it. I think once he's dipped, you'll see a whole new difference.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

I sent a PM to Cat. I have medications to treat mites or whatever he has.


----------



## BradleyGarden (Aug 30, 2008)

Thats great sasha008. Thank you very much. I would imagine this is too uncommon, so hopefully, once Petey gets the appropriate stuff, the mites or flies? can be killed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

It's not difficult to get rid of bugs on one bird. Sometimes they need a repeat treatment but what I have on hand works great


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Make sure and spray the living area as well when you treat the feathers,
and as mentioned, you may need to do follow up treatment(s).

fp


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

How's Petey doing today Cat? I hope you and Sasha were able to get hooked up and that you were able to dip Petey. So sorry to hear about this mites  I hope they're gone soon!!


----------



## kitcatsheart (Aug 16, 2008)

Dezirrae said:


> How's Petey doing today Cat? I hope you and Sasha were able to get hooked up and that you were able to dip Petey. So sorry to hear about this mites  I hope they're gone soon!!


I havent heard from sasha yet after I emailed her but I know I can't deal with these mites I have grayish purple bloches all over my arms back and stomach I'm seeing my doctor tomorrow but my mom thinks its an allergic reaction to mite bites. Petey still isnt doing so great I really hope I can find someone to take him and take good care of him


----------



## BradleyGarden (Aug 30, 2008)

Cat,
I think you told me that Sasha wanted to take Petey? That would be great.
Please let me know how I can help.

Sasha - thanks so much.


----------



## BradleyGarden (Aug 30, 2008)

Cat - Sasha008 would be able to take Petey tonight definitely. Please give her a call - I believe she is quite close to where you are  I PM'd you with the details.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Tonight Cat brought Petey to the hospital where I work. He (or she) looks fine, ate and drank right off. I haven't seen any bugs yet but gave the Moxidectin and will check again tomorrow. Coccidia seen on the fecal and will treat for that too. Seems like a real young bird, he does the little wing flicking thing that babies do when he's talked to. Cute! I'll post some pictures as soon as I can


----------



## BradleyGarden (Aug 30, 2008)

Jen - Thanks soooo much for taking care of Petey and letting us know how he is. I was worried not knowing just how bad the bugs were, but it sounds as if he will be OK. I'm going to read up now on what Coccidia is. Did he still have his band? I remember it said he was born this year. I can't wait to see pictures of him and hear more news about him.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you so much for the update Jen - and for welcoming Petey into your care  I love that wing flicking thing too  Very endearing. I look forward to the next update - and pictures (naturally)


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

Petey is doing fine. Still a little nervous but settling in well. He still has his band. Very sweet bird


----------



## BradleyGarden (Aug 30, 2008)

S/he  looks very healthy and beautiful  

Thanks for posting the picture.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He's so sweet looking. I like his face.


----------

